# need some suggestions please...pink zilla



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, i have a problem.  I had the pleasure of growing  420 Benny's, Pink Zilla last year and just loved the plant and the high. Up and speedy like i like.

I planted the last three seeds and they are all male...:cry::cry::cry:

So as I see it I have only one choice.... I have satori's at 5 weeks flower. Should I put the PZ boys in my bathroom window, and let them shoot their pollen and collect it?  Then I could paint the lower branches of satori with the pz pollen? and when i harvest satori in 3 weeks, just leave the lower branches?

I know this is risky having pollen in your house. I would try and be very careful and do everything in the bathtub so i could hose down the stray pollen????

Am i thinking ok?  what should I do... I really want to keep the PZ in my life.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 22, 2014)

how many weeks does your satori run??  and do you wanna use all 3 males or just 1?  

you could just clone the males for later use since the satori is so far into flower...


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 22, 2014)

I wouldn't use a Male just because its a Male either. The Males in a good cross needs to be flowered out to see if the characteristics are there first.  Can you not get the seed anymore?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2014)

Jaam, these three boys look alike. Identical really. They all three are beautiful but i haven't done the sniff test.  That is a great idea about cloning the boys... I would have never thought of that.  I just asked the breeder if I could get some more, but that seems a little greedy.

My satori's run 64 days. They have four weeks left....  Thank you so much.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 22, 2014)

Better do the clones.  You don't have time with the Satori to make viable seed


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

If it were me, I would take a clone from one of the males and let it continue to produce pollen sacs in a separate area from your female plant. 

It doesn't take much to get them sacs to form and a small clone once its rooted will product quite a bit of pollen for you. 

You cannot trust the pollen sacs to not open, even when it looks like they may not be mature. I had this issue when I converted a branch and the very bottom of the "male" branch matured quicker than the rest and pollinated the whole crop.

A couple cfls on 12/12 should do the trick, but you cannot have any air blowing in that room.. You don't want that pollen escaping and it would be best to put a white plate under the plant so when it does start opening its sacs the plate will catch the pollen and you can collect it.

After collecting pollen don't tend to your ladies as pollen may be stuck to your clothes.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

I have gotten males to give up their load under a single 26W cfl. He grew tall and lanky but who cares?  I just wanted his Love Dust.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

Oh yea.. 

My conversion threw his love dust all over my last crop.. Guess he got to excited being a transvestite? Who knows. :lol: 

Didn't even get any viable seeds cause it was an auto and by the time the branch converted it was to late for them seeds to fully form.. I even went 2 weeks over when she was supposed to be done and the seeds still crushed between my fingers. Was a sad sad day, but at least I had some smoke.

I have the rest of my pollen in an air tight pill bottle just waiting to be used on my new auto for my new cross.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2014)

Save the pollen.  I have 4 Pinkzillas in veg now.  They are not showing sex yet, but they have to be close.  I am hoping to get a least 1 girl.  I also have 2 Satori clones.  I am thinking that a Satori Pinkzilla cross could be good.  

I have 2 that grew more vigorously growth than the other 2 right off the bat.  However as time passes, the smaller ones are starting to catch up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

What sort of effect does that pinkzilla have? It sounds nice. Is it really pink?


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

They used this strain I made a few months back as their background. lol PLease excuse me, Im just still in AW over it. lol The strain they featured is my K.A.S.I. she was also recently featured in Hightimes pics of crp 03.10.14 some may already know that though. 

Here's that link to what stoners like. Youll see half of K.A.S.I as their bg. http://ssl.black88.com/

I just breed another for my Haze line. Oatmeal Haze.  still perfecting her though.


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

SGT Pink zella or zilla, is an up high, all head...very happy pot that smells wonderful..
This is a little bit older thread and I have discarded the males, couldn't take the chance of loose pollen.

DNS, congrats but I couldn't find your picture, and I am an old woman who doesn't appreciate bare boobs. I have never figured out what good cannabis has to do with breasts.  I got my own, don't wanna look at others, thanks though. And I was a child of the sixties....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> SGT Pink zella or zilla, is an up high, all head...very happy pot that smells wonderful..
> This is a little bit older thread and I have discarded the males, couldn't take the chance of loose pollen.
> 
> DNS, congrats but I couldn't find your picture, and I am an old woman who doesn't appreciate bare boobs. I have never figured out what good cannabis has to do with breasts. I got my own, don't wanna look at others, thanks though. And I was a child of the sixties....


 
 LOL--me too Rose.  

 I have high hopes :giggle:for the Pinkzilla.


----------

